# Not a good idea???



## katera (Jun 24, 2008)

Mybe it is just me being paranoid but I really do not feel comfortable putting a picture of any of my guns on the internet espically if the serial # was in the picture. Not trying to put anyone down who does this just wanted some others thoughts on the subject. Later,

Rhys


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, it's pretty easy to do----or not to do, however you like it. A firearm has two sides.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The feds already have the numbers and if you are the frist owner their going to knock on your door frist anyway. Why worry about it. If the pistol was bought by you 20yrs ago and sold and used in a crime they still start with you. With the use of computers they got ya.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

katera said:


> Mybe it is just me being paranoid but I really do not feel comfortable putting a picture of any of my guns on the internet espically if the serial # was in the picture. Not trying to put anyone down who does this just wanted some others thoughts on the subject. Later,
> 
> Rhys


Yes, you're paranoid. Of course, I'm tracking all of your guns right now...


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

What would a potential theif do with gun serial numbers?


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I think showing pictures of your gun on this forum is ok as long as there's nothing illegal going on, if you don't feel comfortable showing the serial number then don't show it. I don't think your being paranoid, the serial number is attached to your name and other personal information and it may give you a feeling of insecurity displaying it on the internet regardless if anybody can and will actually use it against you.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I "hide" part or all of the serial number in any gun photos I post online, so don't feel like you're alone in being concerned about this.


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

*I see no issues with it...*

...and I do not feel the least bid scared of showing my guns. I do not think anything bad can really come of it. I also do not mind showing my safes or talking about the guns I own. I do not fear someone tracking me down via the net and targeting my guns. the odds are just way too astronomical to worry about.

I do usually alter the serial numbers on my guns just for the heck of it though. If you notice in this pic the two in front have the numbers changed to be the same three numbers at the end and the one in the back is missing some digits.










Then you can see the same SA Loaded Champion in this pic and the numbers are different. They are just scrambled this time but the digits are not changed.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

While I don't think anyone's that interested in my modest collection of commonly available firearms, I don't display the serial number either. It's easy enough to obscure it.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

nelskc said:


> What would a potential theif do with gun serial numbers?


File 'em off?

I usually try to cover them, but there's probably nothing that could result from showing them. If the Gov't wants to find them, they have all they need, if a criminal wants to come into my home, I'll give them a look at a gun, probably not the end they want to see.

Zhur


----------



## katera (Jun 24, 2008)

Gentlemen,

Thanks for all of the input, since i have posted this I have thought alot more about it. I guess since i have already talked about a couple of my guns on this forum it is probably no different than posting a picture of it?
Some day i might post a pic. Good shooting,

Rhys :smt1099


----------

